# Why do passengers leave low ratings



## 5750jenniferm (Jan 27, 2020)

Is it just me?passengers always have something to complain about I had a 2020 Kia they said it was uncomfortable really a new car? 1 passenger said it was dirty cause people get in n out obviously I dont carry a vacuum and every single pool rider always complained every time they huff n puff cause u pick someone else up yet they ordered the dam pool they get made when they order a walking pool n argue with me to take them home I had 1 guy put his destination. .05 blocks away yet he was really going 5 miles away hes like can you just take me he was trying to be cheap and not pay the ride like really this job pays low gas and tolls is 300 a week I'm in traffic 10-12 hours a day I can deal with all that but the stupid complaints from miserable people is another level


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Because people love misery and misery loves company... Don't let these sorry ass people get you down... Just keep doing you.. make sure your using a dashcam just incase of false accusations and ALWAYS report them first for unsafe behavior immediately if you expect them of reporting you for anything.... Unsafe behavior is the only complaint that Uber takes our side on... So I don't care if it's true or not... That's what I will be complaining about.... Thus I win the report battle everytime.... Good luck.


----------



## 5750jenniferm (Jan 27, 2020)

Dekero said:


> Because people love misery and misery loves company... Don't let these sorry ass people get you down... Just keep doing you.. make sure your using a dashcam just incase of false accusations and ALWAYS report them first for unsafe behavior immediately if you expect them of reporting you for anything.... Unsafe behavior is the only complaint that Uber takes our side on... So I don't care if it's true or not... That's what I will be complaining about.... Thus I win the report battle everytime.... Good luck.


Yes ur so right n I need a dash cam so bad but I cannot afford 1 I literally barely pay my Bill's lol single mom of 2 with alot of bills


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

5750jenniferm said:


> Yes ur so right n I need a dash cam so bad but I cannot afford 1 I literally barely pay my Bill's lol single mom of 2 with alot of bills


Best 60 bux u can spend on Amazon... This is as important as having gas in your car...


----------



## 5750jenniferm (Jan 27, 2020)

Dekero said:


> Best 60 bux u can spend on Amazon... This is as important as having gas in your car...


Really ty I'll look 4 it now


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

5750jenniferm said:


> Really ty I'll look 4 it now


If u can stretch a lil bit This one works well... My friend just started driving and has it... Good investment for the money... And if u put it in your cart.. wait a few days they will lower the price... It's been as low as $58.99 recently.... Plus an sd card....

Good luck.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07QDYZM75/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## 5750jenniferm (Jan 27, 2020)

Dekero said:


> If u can stretch a lil bit This one works well... My friend just started driving and has it... Good investment for the money... And if u put it in your cart.. wait a few days they will lower the price... It's been as low as $58.99 recently.... Plus an sd card....
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07QDYZM75/?tag=ubne0c-20


Ty so much


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

5750jenniferm said:


> Is it just me?passengers always have something to complain about I had a 2020 Kia they said it was uncomfortable really a new car? 1 passenger said it was dirty cause people get in n out obviously I dont carry a vacuum and every single pool rider always complained every time they huff n puff cause u pick someone else up yet they ordered the dam pool they get made when they order a walking pool n argue with me to take them home I had 1 guy put his destination. .05 blocks away yet he was really going 5 miles away hes like can you just take me he was trying to be cheap and not pay the ride like really this job pays low gas and tolls is 300 a week I'm in traffic 10-12 hours a day I can deal with all that but the stupid complaints from miserable people is another level


It is the Yelp syndrome. Everyone wants to complain that they didn't get enough mashed potatoes. Anonymous spiteful ratings and enabling this behavior by rewarding them with free shit every time they complain.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

5750jenniferm said:


> ... I had a 2020 Kia....


Enough said...1* right there.


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

Lately pax with Uber are rating me 4...really it's gotten where few pax rate me anymore guessing there to busy. The one's rating me 4 must thinking there doing me a favor. Well if there expecting more than a clean comfortable safe ride it's not happening. I do help people with unloading groceries extra, am still getting good tips. Have gone down from 4.97 to 4.95 works for me am a part timer still a Platinum driver that won't last long. 5.0 with Lyft so let pax do what they do and enjoy the things about working independently


----------



## HectorB (Mar 22, 2018)

Getting 4s from young people on short trips to and from work. Each one drops rating .002. The next 4 rating will take me down to 4.93. Was looking forward to going up.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

5750jenniferm said:


> Is it just me?passengers always have something to complain about I had a 2020 Kia they said it was uncomfortable really a new car? 1 passenger said it was dirty cause people get in n out obviously I dont carry a vacuum and every single pool rider always complained every time they huff n puff cause u pick someone else up yet they ordered the dam pool they get made when they order a walking pool n argue with me to take them home I had 1 guy put his destination. .05 blocks away yet he was really going 5 miles away hes like can you just take me he was trying to be cheap and not pay the ride like really this job pays low gas and tolls is 300 a week I'm in traffic 10-12 hours a day I can deal with all that but the stupid complaints from miserable people is another level


Stop accepting pool, especially Express pool, otherwise 1 stars will stack up!

The filthiest of people use pool

Give it a try and see your ratings make a huge comeback.


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

Won't do pool or sit at an airport either


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

5750jenniferm said:


> Is it just me?passengers always have something to complain about I had a 2020 Kia they said it was uncomfortable really a new car? 1 passenger said it was dirty cause people get in n out obviously I dont carry a vacuum and every single pool rider always complained every time they huff n puff cause u pick someone else up yet they ordered the dam pool they get made when they order a walking pool n argue with me to take them home I had 1 guy put his destination. .05 blocks away yet he was really going 5 miles away hes like can you just take me he was trying to be cheap and not pay the ride like really this job pays low gas and tolls is 300 a week I'm in traffic 10-12 hours a day I can deal with all that but the stupid complaints from miserable people is another level


Nobody is ever happy w a pool ride..


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

No pools, clean your interior, and drive safely. The ratings will improve.


----------



## 5750jenniferm (Jan 27, 2020)

UpNorth said:


> Lately pax with Uber are rating me 4...really it's gotten where few pax rate me anymore guessing there to busy. The one's rating me 4 must thinking there doing me a favor. Well if there expecting more than a clean comfortable safe ride it's not happening. I do help people with unloading groceries extra, am still getting good tips. Have gone down from 4.97 to 4.95 works for me am a part timer still a Platinum driver that won't last long. 5.0 with Lyft so let pax do what they do and enjoy the things about working independently


Here they rate 1-3 stars for no reason car is clean I say hello they dont always here me theres traffic 24/7 so thier always upset cause it took 20 min to go 1 mile and cost them $10 thier expecting a amazing ride in that 20 min for 5 stars I guess ps here I only get $10 in tips on Saturday that's it no 1 tips no matter what you do our job is to take them to thier destination not intertain them but their expecting a rolls Royce but when I had brand new cars they still never tipped thier just cheap assholes



Illini said:


> No pools, clean your interior, and drive safely. The ratings will improve.


I do they still complain about nothing 99% of the complaints are because it took fo long it's my fault the traffic takes 20 min to go 1 mile


----------



## Jhudson (Jan 25, 2020)

If your PAX is a teacher, they will never give 5 stars. I think teachers just can't get over the 4-star hump....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

5750jenniferm said:


> Is it just me?passengers always have something to complain about I had a 2020 Kia they said it was uncomfortable really a new car? 1 passenger said it was dirty cause people get in n out obviously I dont carry a vacuum and every single pool rider always complained every time they huff n puff cause u pick someone else up yet they ordered the dam pool they get made when they order a walking pool n argue with me to take them home I had 1 guy put his destination. .05 blocks away yet he was really going 5 miles away hes like can you just take me he was trying to be cheap and not pay the ride like really this job pays low gas and tolls is 300 a week I'm in traffic 10-12 hours a day I can deal with all that but the stupid complaints from miserable people is another level


Because
They are Jealous.

Feel Sorry for the insignificant Haters !


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Praise be no pool / shared rides in Jax!

Supposedly there is "rating protection" if pool rider downrates because of other pax, but who knows if that is:

a) True, and
b) actually works


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

Jhudson said:


> If your PAX is a teacher, they will never give 5 stars. I think teachers just can't get over the 4-star hump....


Teachers are bitter that their drivers make more than them.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Maybe drive for Lyft as I have had one bad rating and written. The pax *****ed I didn't help with the bags. Yeah, I am a driver of low cost ride share. I will help sometimes but probably had just 2 bags so put them in the back seat and let's go. I constantly get 5 stars average for the week and I am at 4.99 currently. I have had the same problems you have had but driving at night, they really don't see the dirty floors mats. I tend to get a wash and vacuum 2 times a week.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> Teachers are bitter that their drivers make more than them.


I'm for increased teacher pay but I don't think this is true.


----------



## 5750jenniferm (Jan 27, 2020)

OCBob said:


> Maybe drive for Lyft as I have had one bad rating and written. The pax @@@@@ed I didn't help with the bags. Yeah, I am a driver of low cost ride share. I will help sometimes but probably had just 2 bags so put them in the back seat and let's go. I constantly get 5 stars average for the week and I am at 4.99 currently. I have had the same problems you have had but driving at night, they really don't see the dirty floors mats. I tend to get a wash and vacuum 2 times a week.


Yes lyft is better but they still complain about everything n I agree 100% I did a ride .06 blocks she had 10 suitcases it was a $3 ride I refused to help her with her bags it's a very busy city no were to pull over barely I wasn't getting out to help n no 1 ever tips she complained they all complain either they complain cause u talk or u dont talk they complain if the radio is on they all die about traffic there all assholes n mad cause they spent 10 to go a mile they don't understand it took 20-30 min n I made $3 I really hate this job



BogusServiceAnimal said:


> Teachers are bitter that their drivers make more than them.


Makes sense


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

5750jenniferm said:


> Is it just me?passengers always have something to complain about I had a 2020 Kia they said it was uncomfortable really a new car? 1 passenger said it was dirty cause people get in n out obviously I dont carry a vacuum and every single pool rider always complained every time they huff n puff cause u pick someone else up yet they ordered the dam pool they get made when they order a walking pool n argue with me to take them home I had 1 guy put his destination. .05 blocks away yet he was really going 5 miles away hes like can you just take me he was trying to be cheap and not pay the ride like really this job pays low gas and tolls is 300 a week I'm in traffic 10-12 hours a day I can deal with all that but the stupid complaints from miserable people is another level


Because they're assholes.


----------

